# Snowfall totals?



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

I tried a search with no luck. Can anyone give me a link to a site with official snowfall totals (by inch) for southeast massachusetts. Thank you in advance, Scott.


----------



## PeteB4 (Aug 27, 2006)

http://www.erh.noaa.gov/nerfc/graphics/snowmaps/html/daily_snowfall.html

Try this.


----------



## Dustball (Dec 5, 2008)

http://forecast.weather.gov/product...sary=0&highlight=off&issuedby=BOX&product=PNS

Click on "Previous versions" until you find the info you need.


----------

